# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  $10.00 Wager

## Night Train

I have a bet going with a co-worker that I can come up with 30 words or phrases that all have the same meaning. The chosen topic has been the regergitation of food. I could use some help out there optiboarders and I am sure this will bring out the best in all of us.
LIST SO FAR
Regergitate
vomit
puke
spew
up-chuck
hurl
pray to the porcelin god
buick
ralph
toss ones cookies

as you can see, I have quite a ways to go.

----------


## chip anderson

Night Train:

Are you haveing a slow period in your life.  The whole Optiboard seems to be getting into subjects that have nothing to do with the optical business.  Whatever happened to the technical strings?

Chip

----------


## Suzy W

We have talked about some different and interesting things at work, but this subject has never come up.  I think you have covered all the ones I know of.  Good luck

Suzy

----------


## Joann Raytar

Since the subject matter of this particular forum is *"Just Conversation"* I will add my two cents in.

blow chunks
throw up
spit up
loose one's lunch
heave
retch
barf
disgorge

----------


## Andrea

here's some:

soul coughing (there's a local band w/ this name!)
talking to God on the big white telephone
chum or chumming (my dad's personal fave)
hock up or hack up
hork (that's my brotheres fave)
technicolor yawn
pull a Kate Moss, Ally McBeal, etc...
call Earl
yack
make chowder
make a street pizza

And finally, one that I created..(there's a story behind this)...

there's a bar around here that sits right in front of a cemetary. Well, one night I'm hanging my head out the passenger window "talking to Ralph" and I look to see a headstone before me with the name Hattie Pearl Jones...so, now if someone's gonna be ill, we say "you going to see Hattie Pearl??"
   :)
I think that's 30.

PS...Chip, why are you soooo grumpy???  :D  




[This message has been edited by Andrea (edited 03-27-2001).]

----------


## stephanie

Urgh!! Andrea I wanted to use Technicolor Yawn!! I thought I was the only one who used that!! LOL!! Chip, we get tired of talking opti-babble sometimes need a break. 
Have a great day!
Steph

----------


## hcjilson

Has everyone forgotten York, or did I miss it?

------------------
Harry J

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I believe "Just Conversation" was originated with discussions like this in mind (well, maybe not _exactly_ like this!  ;) ).  
When I think of spewing, I think of the Seinfield episode where he is dismayed that he is going to puke- because its been eight years or so since the last time...  I couldn't agree more- I _despise_ regurgitative moments!  I think another phrase that could apply would be the theme to the _History Channel_ ("Where the past comes to life!"), but that might be kinda a stretch...

Since there are some of us who want to make even this forum more optically related- how many terms have you heard used for frame temples???  I'll start!
templesbowslegssticksarms

Pete

----------


## John R

praying to the great white god uncle hueey...
diced carrots again....
throw up...

what a subject  :D
 How did this one come up then !!!!

----------


## Rex

My personal favorite......
The Techincolor Yawn.

You may also want to look for a book called "Slang U" It has TONS of slang phrases for words that are commonly used in college.

Rex

----------


## Andrea

Hey, Pete, I've had a pt. call temples "wings" before, hmmmm.

----------


## Night Train

Hey Chip, just for you I'll add an optical twist. If you were puking and your glasses fell in the toilet (assuming you wear them) would you reach in and get them out?

----------


## Jackie L

"Stems"
"Ear peices"
"Those things that go behind your ears"


"gack and spit"
"blow dinner"

There,  who is next?
Jackie O


------------------

Still a Maina for now

----------


## chip anderson

Was having a discussion of vomit that I think is a poor subject.  Of all the things we can think to discuss, this is one of the worst.

----------


## Homer

Adding to Pete's since most everything has come up on the other subject - except  I saw my whole dinner flash before my very eyes.

Side pieces

This G..D...Thing fell off my glasses

Whichamacallit

----------


## stephanie

Are you are Seinfeld fan Pete? I drive our doc crazy with that "it reminds me of an episode of Seinfeld"! It is still one of my favorites. Of course we could start another topic with this one.
Steph

----------


## Andrea

Okay, Chip, here's one that's optically-inclined:
what are the various phrases/terms for the green stuff on glasses?  
My faves are-

*smegma (when I was 18 I started working at Shuron, and we'd get frames returned w/ this stuff on it..the office mgr. called it "smegma"..I had NO idea it was a real word, let alone what it ACTUALLY meant)
*face cheese
*face fungus
*frame mold
*nose pad juice
*lime jello

My coworker (who's my best friend so I can do this kinda stuff to her) was eating a fajita the other day and I was changing nose pads on a frame. I turned to her and said "hey, want some of this guacamole on that??"


oh, I can just hear you guys gagging!!!

----------


## Joann Raytar

Since we are back on optical topics I have a survey type question for you all.  Too many days in a row I have scrunched the rimless repair packs that the vendors now send out with frames back into their obviously too tiny home.  This seems to be an industry standard since the condition exists at every shop I have been in; to the extent that it has replaced the junk drawer as the lab's biggest mess.

How many of you also have overstuffed compartments holding those little baggies of nylon cord and ribbon?

----------


## JennyP

Speaking of those  little ribbons, Jo, I hate the flimsy ones that come with the frames, so I chop and split some of  the black strapping tape-ribbon that comes on a lot of boxes, and use that. You can cut a good point on it and it will work on more than one semi-rimless before the tape splits...and it rarely sheds fibers to get trapped at the string. Yes, we have one of those drawers! Those little baggies do come in handy: put the smaller lenses in them when a customer says "I want my old lenses back!"
I'm famous at my store for hating to throw anything usable away....they wait to clean the storeroom til I am off for a few days...otherwise..."I can use that!"
"Don't throw that away,,,we can use it sometime"
..and if I could get people to put stuff back where it belongs, I'd know where that stuff is when we need it!
jp

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Blowing your groceries!
Talking to Ralph and his brother Roy!

----------


## chip anderson

Ribbons & String.  No longer keep either, I keep a roll of 20# and some 30# monofillament for both, stringing and sliding between the string and lens for guiding the mounted string in and out of place.   Works great, doesn't leave lint.

As to repair packs, file 13.

Chip

----------


## Sara

oval shape frame we call egg frame(mayai for Homer!)
Sara

----------


## Joann Raytar

Chip, I actually used your monofilament method a few days ago on a tightly fitting rimless lens and it did make the job of removing the lens much easier.  I use the package strapping too.

----------


## Corey Nicholls

Hey Night Train, 

Are you going to share the ten dollars with everyone who made suggestions?

Is that ten dollars US?  :D
That would be a small fortune here at the moment!

Corey.

----------


## Night Train

> Originally posted by Corey Nicholls:
> _Hey Night Train, 
> 
> Are you going to share the ten dollars with everyone who made suggestions?
> 
> _


Corey, how many words can you think of for "NO".  :D

Just kidding...thanks everyone for your help...and by the way, Going to see Hattie Pearl is now my favorite!

----------


## Di822

I found the regurgitate subject quite amusing.  I couldn't do this job without a sense of humor.  I can't wait to use the guacomole one.  That will really get my co-workers.
The other day a woman came in and asked me to tighten her ear do-hickeys.  She was talking about her temples.  LOL!

----------


## Corey Nicholls

Night Train,

A) Revisit lunch

B) Earals (As opposed to handles)

C) Green potato jam.

Can you at least email me a beer.  ;)

Corey

----------

